# Que tipo de proyectos puede firmar Ingeniero Electronico ?



## etillo (Nov 19, 2015)

Continuando el hilo anterior (sin querer abri dos hilos)
En cuanto al area de telecomunicaciones si estoy al tanto obviamente hay que estar colegiado

Pero en la electricidad se que podemos trabajar con baja tension, pero la ley (se que en los paises cambia mucho) pero en general; podemos encargarnos de proyectos en mediana tension? alta tension es mas complicado que tengamos atribuciones, o necesariamente debe firmar un ingeniero electrico colegiado ese tipo de proyectos?


----------



## christian0123 (Nov 21, 2015)

Por ejemplo acá en Colombia un ING. Electrónico solo puede firmar planos en baja tensión. Planos residenciales cosas así.  Media o alta jamás. El RETIE lo dice y lo prohíbe


----------



## dearlana (Ene 2, 2016)

Por aquí conozco a un Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones que realiza y firma *Certificados de Eficiencia Energética*.

Los exigen a los propietarios para poder alquilar inmuebles.

También los exigen a las Constructoras para la venta de inmuebles.

Eso se hace en 15 ó 20 minutos y es muy rentable ( Cobran 250 euros normalmente ).


----------



## franciscorlockwood (Ene 4, 2016)

dearlana dijo:


> Por aquí conozco a un Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones que realiza y firma *Certificados de Eficiencia Energética*.
> 
> Los exigen a los propietarios para poder alquilar inmuebles.
> 
> ...


sinceramente dios me perdone porque soy español auqnue jamas vivi en españa, pero españa es un pais donde el gobierno solo vive para joderte y sacarte la mierda por estupideces


----------



## jmth (Ene 18, 2016)

Hace poco en la universidad nos enseñaron las leyes que nos aplican. Estudio Ing. Electrónica industrial y automática.

Ley 37/1977 de 13 de junio

Ley 12/1986 de 1 de abril

En el primer enlace dice que se limita la potencia a 250 H.P. (¿Quién usa esa unidad hoy en día? 186 kW), 15000 V o 66000 V en distribución, exceptuando a la especialidad eléctrica. Extraoficialmente, la especialidad electrónica se considera una rama de la eléctrica y blablabla, que podemos exceder el límite. Consúltalo con el colegio de ingenieros más cercano antes de cometer alguna ilegalidad.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 20, 2016)

El primer enlace , me parece a mi, que está derogado no. Lo siguiente.
Hace un chorro de años que no existen los peritos industriales, así a bulto unos ocho años.
Si o si los peritos industriales pasaron por ley a ser ingenieros técnicos industriales. Por eso el colegio profesional cambió de nombre de COPITI a COITI porque no existen los P.
Durante varias décadas la convalidación fue voluntaria. Luego por decreto fue forzosa. Mi padre era perito pero ya no lo es.
Así que me parece a mi que el primer enlace está ultraderogado. El segundo no lo he leído.
Cuidado con los BOE porque en el nuevo pone "esto deroga a..." pero en el antiguo NO pone "esto fue derogado por..."

La verdad es que no se cuales son las atribuciones de unos y otros, yo en realidad soy ingeniero técnico industrial especialidad eléctrica sección electrónica industrial (menuda parrafada) así que en realidad soy eléctrico. De este titulín si que he hecho uso, nunca he llegado al límite de firma; a mi no me iban a encargar una central nuclear...
Además soy ingeniero industrial a secas, ahí no hay especialidad ninguna en el título, aunque si que había especialidad al estudiar. No he hecho absolutamente ningún uso del titulón. Tan sólo me sirvió para actualizar un poco mis conocimientos.


----------



## etillo (Feb 3, 2016)

Bueno en mi país se eliminaron los colegios, las atribuciones las tiene cualquiera de ambas ramas electrónico o eléctrico


----------

